#ubuntu-translators-ru 2011-11-18
<User163[web]> Добрый вечер. Пользуюсь gnome-terminal в ubuntu 11.10 хочу посмотреть размер занятого пространства с помощью df -h. Шапка выводимой таблицы идет со смещением относительно основного текста. Если использовать английский язык, то такоего смещен
